# Is anyone here riding the Wallkill Valley Tour



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

on April 24th?

Barring injuries, I should be ready for the 60 miler. Anyone else going?

http://shawangunkbicycle.tripod.com/

Kathy :^)


----------



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

thats look like a nice ride is how much climbing is there


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

young roadie said:


> thats look like a nice ride is how much climbing is there


I don't know the route, since I've never ridden it. I moved to the area a few years ago, but the last two springs, I've been recovering from surgery for a wrist injury and haven't been able to ride in April. I'm in one piece and feeling pretty good this year for a change, so I'm itchin' to ride.

If I had to guess, there will be hills. It's hard to find a flat route of any significant length around here. Partly depends on your definition of hilly, though.

Kathy :^)


----------

